# House of Franklinstein '09



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the link to my album for Halloween 09....close to 400 TOT's...a very good year indeed!

Halloween 2009 Slideshow by Lauriebeast | Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Absolutely great stuff Laurie!!! I love your work....And you topped it all off with a great big full moon....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks terrific.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Always a good show at Franklinstein! Great pics!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Excellent pics! Very cool haunt, LB..Amazing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What an awesome collection of props. That vampire guy is just flat out scary IMO. I love the fireplace inside also. Congrats on having such a good year, but how could you have a bad year with such a great looking haunt. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The fireplace looked so warm and inviting except for that nasty little elf guy standing there I love what you did with your front door/stoop decorations - and the props have the most fantastic expressions.

BTW, you have a great smile


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LB, your place looks great inside and out!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

words can't describe how awsome you are I bow before the haunted master simply unbeliveable


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing Props LB! If I only had 1/10th your talent I'd be happy!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks so much...everyone!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

amazing as always Laurie you work is always so realistic!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Another Great year Laurie!!! I love the new fence and cornstalks you put out it really finishes everything off nicely!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LB great job! I love your creations.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic.

Did you say 400 ToTs?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Blown away, as always! You are amazing, to say the least...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Love your gate. I went with the more traditional faux wrought iron, but I have to admit, the rickety wood one does have a certain gruesome charm and authenticity about it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job, LB, thanks for sharing. Love your work.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Really cool, Laurie!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Getting around to look at videos and I absolutely loved your haunt. It reeks of talent and I say that in the best halloween way! It really comes to "life" in the night photos. Your props are just outstanding. As much as I enjoy some of the commercial animated props I've seen, your creations are just a world apart. Great detail and you just can't wait to see the next one as the slide show continues. You do great eyes BTW. Thanks for all the photos.


----------

